# Event benefiting CAF Family Resource Centres



## littleblackdevilsdaughter (30 Oct 2013)

I am writing as a guest, the daughter of a Little Black Devil.  The company that I am a representative for, Stella & Dot, is working with the Canadian Armed Forces in support of our Women, Wives, and Daughters with this holiday Buy one, Gift one promotion.  

You can take part by shopping online through this special trunk show link *http://www.stelladot.com/ts/t9ju5* from _November 6-12_ and get some of your holiday purchases finished early.  Please select to ship to yourself with a fast turn around of 5-7 business days, straight across Canada. (Quebec excluded)

I would also like to invite you to post the name and any stories of your loved one(s) who have served or is currently serving our country on my Facebook page so that others may show their thanks for your/their service: www.facebook.com/stacysboutique.  If you are a mother/wife/daughter and you would like to share your story of how you have felt while your loved one(s) have been deployed, I would be grateful to hear.  I will be selecting a few stories and will send some sparkly gifts your way!  ;D

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to connect with me. 100% of my commission through these sales will be donated back to CAF Family Resources and can/will be verified upon request. Thank you.  Stacy


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Nov 2013)

Hello and welcome to Army.ca.

Can you clarify what group(s) this event is supporting? Are you a non-profit organization? If not, you may want to have a look at the Commercial Posts thread to see our policy on advertising, supporting organisations and supporting the site.


Cheers
Mike


----------

